# D&D in Finland?



## Agamemnon (May 24, 2004)

I'm looking for a D&D game in Finland, in the Espoo-Helsinki area. While I have zero actual play experience on 3e, I am familiar enough with the ruleset (i've even made some homebrew monsters and character races which were considered flavorful and balanced by the users of the late thirdedition.net). 

I prefer dwarves and/or arcane spellcasters.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 28, 2004)

This is the first and only bump.

I knew D&D is dead in Finland, but I never realized it was this dead.


----------

